# router bit care



## builderman (Dec 29, 2008)

hi, i'm builderman. while looking at my router bit collection, i noticed that i have'nt been taking good care of them. i googeld sharpening and cleaning and found the site, what a score!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome Able, I ran across the same problem a couple weeks ago, I was directed to this web page and the stuff works like a charm. I can sure recommend it to you from personal experience. I have a little in a jar, take the bearings off and drop the bit in and next morning the bit is clean. Leaves your hand kind of slimy so I use pliers to pull it out.
I've been told it works for cleaning saw blades and other things in your shop. Hope this helps you out.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=BBCL-16OZ


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your score and welcome to the forums Abel.


----------



## tdubnik (Dec 18, 2008)

My solution to blade and bit cleaning is very easy, works well, and you can find it in your local Wal Mart.

I have found that Oxi Clean or Simple Green do a very good job of dissolving the pitch and gunk on my blades and bits. Just mix some up and dunk your bits (without bearings) and soak for a couple of hours. Afterwards, wipe them off and they are good as new.


----------

